# AAA battery and low voltage



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

I have got AAA batteries (non-rechargeable) that were used in a TV remote controller , when I checked the voltage for both batteries , device was reading 1.4 ,,,,,,,,,,,,Is that considered low voltage (do we need to replace batteries) ? 

At which value battery would be considered as low voltage ?


----------



## TheEvilPenguin (Apr 5, 2009)

I would say when your remote won't turn on or whatever... Like when its dead. that is when you change batteries


----------



## Commander Data (Apr 4, 2009)

1.4v is not considered low, but the voltage is not the only consideration. It's ability to PROVIDE that V under load, ie: it's current delivery is something else.

The LEDs on a remote pull very little current, and depending on how many there are in the remote, maybe 100 - 150ma.

However, you cant test this with your meter. I mean, you could but it would essentially be a dead short and significantly drain those batteries. So don't do that. AAA batteries have very little umph.

The real test is as stated, does the remote work at a reasonable distance, or at all.


----------

